# Lump on puppies stomach



## bradmartin5 (Nov 19, 2016)

Hello all, I have attached pictures of a lump I found on my13 week old puppy. Anyone encountered a lump like this in a puppy? It is right at the hairline on her stomach.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Probably an umbilical hernia. Your vet can give advice if you need to take care of it or not.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Looks like hernia. My youngest pup has one. My vet said we can wait until we neuter at 18 months or so. He'll take care of both at same time.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

I agree with the two above posters... my dog has a rather large one (size of a mandarin orange wedge), but it had already healed by the time it was discovered (time of adoption @ 10 months), so no steps were needed to correct it. He's 10 years now and we've never had any problems.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I remember in the way past, a pup of mine had a similar sized one. The vet said to push it in a few times a day and it closed on its own after a while. Don't remember how long it took.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

umbilical hernia , pouching of fat that will reabsorb.
an "outy" 

happens sometimes when the dam is too rigorous in removing the cord or attached placenta - sometimes the pup is dangling and so you have a little bit of physical stress, and a dollop of fat is deposited. If it is small , like yours , which looks to be the size of the eraser at the end of a pencil , then there is no hernia -- just a deposit of fat.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yeah Max has a hernia it's the size of a grape. The vet told us to massage it but it would just pop out again. When Max was neutered he had a retained testicle and the surgery was lengthy and complicated enough-so vet decided to leave the hernia. He said the hernia was small enough not to cause complications.


----------



## bradmartin5 (Nov 19, 2016)

Thanks for the responses. It's about the size of a small grape.. may be hard to tell by the picture. We are going for shots next week so I'm sure they'll tell me the same thing. Thanks all!


----------

